# Who here plays with rc's



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Just wondering if there are any other rc fans on here


i run a traxxas slash 4x4 with a monster mamba max esc/motor on 22.2v...

usually broken because of the hugely oversized motor if you arnt careful on the throttle it will grenade the tires and drive axles

on gps maxed it out at 120km/h with solid rubber wheels (regular rc wheels exploded around 80km/h)




also have a cheap airplane that i cannot seem to keep in the air for more than 5 minutes and still havent landed it


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

slash after i broke my neighbors mailbox post.... and before the motor upgrade


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i fool around with an old rc10 graphite with an up graded motor shocks and body mod


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

ive got a 1/10th scale Lancia Delta Integrale awd electric on a tt-01 chassis. built it, ready to run but never used lol. and an old 1/10th honda accord front engine fwd electric. used to use that one alot but then it broke.


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice crash! I've had a few planes over the years that ended up looking like that. I've played with home built since I was a kid, still got 4 or 5 smashed or half built kicking around. Just over a year ago I started to get in to micro indoor/outdoor flying

Right now I have a Blade mCX Tandem Rescue I fly in the house all the time and outside when it's nice. Changed to glow in the dark upper blades (only real upgrade for it)









I also have a ParkZone Ultra Micro J-3 Cub I fly when it's nice out. Still stock but I've been thinking of upgrading it to full stunt (bigger motor, add ailerons, high output lipo, wing and tail struts) Might be cheaper and easier to just get a new plane! 
I personally recommended this plane to anyone wanting to get in to flying. You can fly it in any small space like a city lot, small park, school field..ext. It's easy to fly, and hard to break... mine had nosedived in to the road twice (it really cant handle a sudden cross wind) bent the prop shaft about 1mm. but that seems to have no effect on it.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a T-Maxx.
Al old associated TC3
Losi XXX4
Some Tamiya - Like the Ta03

I miss the hobby but since I have had kids... no time.. or money.

I live near the Coquitlam RC plane and offroad sites so I sometimes make my way up there to watch.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

My bro has rc planes but I steal them all the time! I flew his micro T-28 Trojan and parkzone champ. I'm happy to say i'm pretty good at it. No deadly crash yet and almost always perfect scale landing. Tomorrow we will be maidening his 53" Stinson reliant!


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

I have the 
Rc18b (Team associated)
Only upgrades are alluminum shocks and soon to be a new LiPo Batter and a brushless sidewinder motor and esc


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I once had a few rc boats but then I moved onto the model trains.


----------

